# Case LA belt pulley needed



## tomseabee (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a set of guages headed this way thanks to the help of the forum. I'm also looking for a belt pulley which is missing. Does anyone have a lead on one? Any help greatly appreciated. 

Partially choke Bubba for two pulls and the third one unchoked start him. I have a jeg online at:

www.hal-pc.org/~tsmith/Case_51_LA_5.JPG

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Tom,
I was thinking there were a couple of different pulleys that would fit the LA. Do you by chance have a part number. For some reason I don't have a parts manual for the LA. I have several pulleys but unsure what they all fit. Some just bolt on while others slide on a splined shaft and then is bolted, Also width and diameter makes a difference. Hopefully Mike or Don can shed more information on this. The 2 45's I sold has pulleys on them if I get out to where there at I will see if I can find a number.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i have a couple parts la's i'll see if i can get a # off them after dinner today


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks Bear


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

5704A is the casting number on the drive for the pulley where it bolts onto the tractor i think the pulley is on the platform of that one but the snow is up over the fenders, the other la is entirely under a snowbank and my shovel wasn't feeling that energetic today. hope that number helps


----------



## tomseabee (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, instant feedback! I didn't expect to hear much on this part. I posted a want ad to the EnginAds Barn and no reply in nearly a week. 

According to the parts catalog, there are two pulleys available. The regular pulley (part number 5926A) is used on LA serial number 4904771 and later (mine is the later type). The earlier model uses a part number 3417AA (13" diameter with 8 1/4" face). 

All I have is the hub, which has a cover plate with 4 bolts and what appears to be slots in the hub with holes I would guess would be for 4 pins. I suppost I would also need the pins (I could turn them on the lathe if not available).

I greatly appreciate the help,

Tom


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *5704A is the casting number on the drive for the pulley where it bolts onto the tractor i think the pulley is on the platform of that one but the snow is up over the fenders, the other la is entirely under a snowbank and my shovel wasn't feeling that energetic today. hope that number helps *


SNOW, SNOWBANK, whats are those things   .I haven't seen neither of them for some time  . I been driving my 2 wheel drive dually all winter. Heck they have even started road construction down here. Was 60 + here Fri, close to 60''s yesterday and almost fifty today, seemed cold today.. Hate to say it, if we don't get any moisture I don't think the ranchers and farmers can make it another year. So we would welcome some snow, snowbanks, or anything that is wet.
caseman-d


----------



## tomseabee (Feb 7, 2005)

I can sympathize with you. We just had a blue norther come through here after several inches of rain this weekend. It probably won't even get into the 70s today.


----------

